# Lighting Sconces



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

Okay I am have searched the web high and low and I cant find much in the way of lighting suppliers that have that unique lighting sconce without emptying my wallet. 

Any direction would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Home Depot or Lows is a good start. Best to go into a store as there selection on line is limited.


----------



## JDHT (Jun 23, 2011)

Thanks as it turns out I dont have access to either store in our little city. Next time I am in Spokane I will need to check them out.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Might see if there is a builder's surplus store in your area or the next large town. You can find some amazing deals at these places but selection (especially lighting sconces) is limited. You may have to make several trips before you find something you want.

Regards,
sga2


----------

